# Cpp/oas direct deposits to tangerine bank savings account?



## digitalatlas (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone receive cpp/oas as a direct deposit to a tangerine savings account?

How abiut a chequing account? Is it only possible to direct deposit to a chequing account? 

Thanks


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I suspect chequing accounts are the easiest to get the numbers for the direct deposit setup for. No experience but there is no reason I can think of that once the numbers are provided, it shouldn't work.

Tangerine would have to accept it to the savings account so I would be asking them first as if Tangerine blocks it, what the gov't will do won't matter.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not old enough yet to collect OAS/CPP. But if Tangerine is a legit (an online one) bank, why wouldn't it accept direct deposits?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think direct deposit (DD) to the Tangerine chequing account would be an issue. Their FAQ talks about how to get one's payroll setup for DD so it seems to be offered for the chequing account.

What is not clear is whether DD to the savings account (avoiding having to transfer to earn better interest) is possible.


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> I suspect chequing accounts are the easiest to get the numbers for the direct deposit setup for. No experience but there is no reason I can think of that once the numbers are provided, it shouldn't work.
> 
> Tangerine would have to accept it to the savings account so I would be asking them first as if Tangerine blocks it, what the gov't will do won't matter.
> 
> ...


I agree. Simply ask Tangerine. Obviously their chequing accounts will work given they have an 3 digit institution number, 5 digit transit number, and X digit account number. Whether their savings accounts are set up the same way is the question to ask.


----------



## agd (Jun 14, 2014)

digitalatlas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone receive cpp/oas as a direct deposit to a tangerine savings account?
> 
> ...


Yes, my wife's CPP and OAS are deposited to her Tangerine Savings Account. Used Institution number 614 and Transit/Branch number 00152 to register for deposits.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

This is speculation. But since saving accounts don't have cheques, you can't send a void cheque to OAS/CPP (or other cheque issuers) to arrange for direct deposit. So it's a little harder to dig up the correct routing code. Particularly as Tangerine doesn't have a bricks-and-mortar branch you can walk in to to get help. But theoretically they should be using the same routing code system as other CDN financial institutions. Can you not go into your on-line account and ask the question there?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Question is ... what does the gov't require?

For several of the banks I use, either a void cheque or a document with the correct numbers has setup the required link.
Worst case, a Tangerine chequing account could be setup ... which would enable one to generate a void cheque.


Cheers


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

If you don't have a void cheque to send, you need :
Financial Institution No. (3 digits);
Branch No. (5 digits); and,
Account No. (up to 12 digits)

CPP web site says you need to get these from your bank if you don't have a checking account.

In a Catch 22, if you submit a paper request for direct deposit, the application form asks for a stamp from the financial institution, which is kind of hard to get from an on-line bank. I am assuming (or hoping) that if you apply via My Service Canada Account, you wouldn't need a bank's stamp.

In any case, ask Tangerine - this can't be the first time they have had this question.


----------

